# Belfast Bottle



## casmalia (Mar 23, 2015)

Enclosed are pictures of a recent find I liked this bottle because it brought back memories when I was in Belfast during the troubled years back in the mid seventies. I pretty sure this bottle was made around the early 1900's.


----------



## casmalia (Mar 23, 2015)

A couple of more pics.


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 23, 2015)

they also can be found in 1870s and 80s dumps and privy's


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 28, 2015)

I found a handful of these Belfast Ginger Ales from a 1910 creekside bank dig. They were machine made, although the "lip finish" is in the style of the old blob/cork tops. I also have a machine made local druggist, cork top with embossing. At least on the West Coast there was late transition from hand blown to machine made bottles. The local Pacific Coast Glass Works didn't transition to machine made bottles until 1924. The mold maker was responsible for the numerous 1930s local milks, when the Pacific Coast was finally bought out by the Illinois Glass Works.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 28, 2015)

The mark looks like Nuttall & Co from England, kinda hard to read. That would put it to a thought to be date of 1872-1913. I'd go on the latter end of that.


----------



## casmalia (Mar 28, 2015)

The bottle I posted says Cochran & Co.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry to confuse, I meant the mark on the bottom. That's the glassworks the bottle was made at if I'm reading it right..


----------

